# Ivermectin ... how long past expiry date will it work?



## Barnes19

My question is, has anyone any experience in how long after the expiry date Ivermectin is good for?
I've seen it work a year later ... can anyone add to this?
Can it be extended by, say, pouring into smaller bottles and freezing?
I run my own fecal counts and can monitor effectiveness.
If it gets 'sad' and slowly loses potency, is it safe to increase the dose to some extent to compensate for a while?

The reason I ask is I've been offered a 1lt bottle of injectable ivermectin that is about to expire in a few months.
I've been offered it for $40 ... it would normally be worth about $200. I know the person will be able to sell it for that as a large farmer will use it all in one go and the expiry date will never come into it. But I've been offered it first. I'm always short on funds and paying for wormer is a major, so I'd love to save myself a bit, but I wonder whether it's a good move.

Now I know Ivermectin is actually good way past the 'use by' date, at least a year later I've seen it is still good.
But it would have to work a good couple of years for it to be worthwhile.

According to my calculations, using it generously on all my stock, goats, sheep, cattle, and horses, a liter is at least enough for 5 years. Not sure if there's any chance of it still being active that long though!!

What do you think?


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh boy - what did you decide? That is a tough one. A great deal as you point out (even if you only use half). I don't have the answer but I would assume it would greatly depend on it being stored out of direct light in the proper temperature.

Thank you for the reminder to go through my "pharmacy" and check expiration dates though!


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't know if I would trust 5 years.


----------



## lottsagoats1

DON'T FREEZE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just had a similar deal for short dated Ivermectin. I bought it and have been using it on all my goats, horses, dogs and chickens. I still have 9/10s of the bottle left.

I've used expired ivermectin 2-3 years after the date and had it work just fine. I usually add a little extra to the dose, just in case.


----------

